# Last two successful hunts



## snook24 (Feb 20, 2017)

Despite swirling winds everytime i step in the woods we got lucky the last two trips out. Its hard to beat a good hog hunt ?


----------



## ChainReactionGC (Feb 20, 2017)

Very nice! Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2017)

Ha ha ha Heck Yea Man that is Baaaad to the Bone! Smacked em good!! Looks like about everyone got in on it too

Man Tell me bout them swirling winds!!


----------



## transfixer (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like ya'll had a good time !   Those come from down south ?


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 21, 2017)

you find those sheds too?  Sweeet, even better!


----------



## frankwright (Feb 21, 2017)

Looks like a great hunt. 

I have been hard headed and hunted pigs over feeders all hours of the day. Sometimes two hours before daylight and sometimes two hours after daylight but It is starting to sink in daytime pig hunting is a low success rate. At least for me.


----------



## transfixer (Feb 21, 2017)

frankwright said:


> Looks like a great hunt.
> 
> I have been hard headed and hunted pigs over feeders all hours of the day. Sometimes two hours before daylight and sometimes two hours after daylight but It is starting to sink in daytime pig hunting is a low success rate. At least for me.



Same here,   I've resigned myself to taking a nap in the daytime next trip to the club, and just staying up most of the night,  about 90% of my trail cam pics are between 11pm and 4am,  very few right after sunset, or before sunrise, and almost none in the daytime.


----------

